# проблемы с консолью

## devol

в чем может быть проблема отображения всех символов вводимых юзером с переводом каретки на следующю строчку:

вот так должно быть

devol@zuza ~ $ uptime | sed -e "s/.*load average: \(.*\...\), \(.*\...\), \(.*\.

..\)/\1/" -e "s/ //g"

2.99

devol@zuza ~ $

вот так есть:

devol@packetstorm  $

<e: \(.*\...\), \(.*\...\), \(.*\...\)/\1/" -e "s/ //g"                         1.00

devol@packetstorm  $

^^^ просто одна длинная строка, обрезанная подостижении границы экрана

где это вообще меняется? куда мне смотреть?

----------

## viy

1. Это Хы или консоль?

2. Какой терминал в Хах, xterm?

3. Что говорит "echo $TERM"?

4. Что говорит "emerge -pv bash readline baselayout"?

----------

## devol

1.это не иксы

2.все ясно

3.

devol@packetstorm  $ set | grep -i term

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo'

TERM=xterm

devol@packetstorm  $

4.

packetstorm root # emerge -pv bash sys-libs/readline baselayout

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9  -build -debug +nls (-uclibc) 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r6  -bootstrap -build -debug -livecd (-selinux) -static (-uclibc) 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

packetstorm root #

о чем это говорит?

----------

## viy

 *devol wrote:*   

> 3.
> 
> [list]
> 
> devol@packetstorm  $ set | grep -i term
> ...

 

А почему TERM=xterm?  :Confused: 

Попробуй сделать: 

```
export TERM=linux
```

----------

## devol

фишка в том, что на том обоих терминалах один и тот же term - xterm, но только на одно работает. а на другом нет =(

а экспортирование term=linux не помогло =(

----------

## viy

На обоих терминалах?..

У тебя 2 машины? Или 2 терминальных программы? Если второе, то, очевидно, ты пользуешься XFree/Xorg, или нет?

Расскажи подробней, что и как работает, что нет. Можешь еще снимок экрана прислать, вообще супер!

----------

## devol

это 2е разные тачки. 

на обеих только консоль. 

от клиента ниче не зависит - если локально на тачке делать тоже самое, то получается аналогичная ситуация как если бы я через какой-нить клиент подрубался - поэтому скрины только могу прислать клиента ssh

Неправильный

[img:b4c727f188]http://devol.fopf.mipt.ru/tmp/bad.JPG[/img:b4c727f188]

Правильный

[img:b4c727f188]http://devol.fopf.mipt.ru/tmp/good.JPG[/img:b4c727f188]

----------

## viy

Я думаю, что это виновата связка bash + readline.

Можешь попробовать пересобрать просто пересобрать sys-libs/readline и bash. Также глянь тут, я понял, что можно сделать так:

```
echo "set horizontal-scroll-mode on" >> /etc/inputrc
```

После --- наверно надо перелогиниться, я не знаю если честно...

----------

## devol

Обидно, досадно.....вообщем не помогло =(

----------

## viy

 *devol wrote:*   

> Обидно, досадно.....вообщем не помогло =(

 

А что не помогло, что ты делал?

Попробуй сравнить пактеы, что стоят на машинах, а также их конфиги.

----------

## devol

то что Вы написали - правка /etc/inputrc, пересборка readline'a

сравинивать пробывал по такому алгоритму

emerge -epv sys-libs/readline для baselayout'a тоже пробывал - все идентично

----------

## devol

даже поставил новый анстейбл 3ий баш - тоже фигня!

----------

## viy

Этот глюк проявляется только у пользователя devol? Если стать root'ом, ошибка сохраняется? А если еще кем-нить, у кого есть реальный домашний каталог и shell?

Да, в последнее время какие-нить настройки производились? Или ставились какие-либо апликухи, жестко с консолью работающие?

Еще. У меня подобные глюки бывают в xterm'е, когда в ~/.Xdefaults стоит один geometry (размер столбцы х строки), а при открытии нового окна fluxbox меняет его размер до размера существующих (добавляет в группу табов, фишка flux'а). Для исправления достаточно руками поменять размер окна терминала. Возможно, putty имеет индивидуальные настройки для каждого хоста, включая аналог geometry.Last edited by viy on Sun Jan 02, 2005 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devol

пофиг на юзера! сейчас ставлю анстейблы readline и baselayout - посмотрим что из этого получится...

----------

## viy

 *Я wrote:*   

> Еще. У меня подобные глюки бывают в xterm'е...

 

Это я загнул, проблема точно в настройках удаленной машины.

Можешь попробовать сделать так --- снеси конфиги из /etc для sys-libs/readline и bash'а и потом переставить их. В противном случае они (конфиги) просто не меняютсься...

----------

## devol

как это не меняются?! etc-update больше не работает? или я чего-то не понимаю?

----------

## devol

к тому же че там за конфиги то

packetstorm readline # qpkg -l bash | grep -i etc

/etc

/etc/bash

/etc/bash/bashrc

packetstorm readline # qpkg -l sys-libs/readline | grep -i etc

packetstorm readline #

----------

## viy

 *devol wrote:*   

> как это не меняются?! etc-update больше не работает?

 

Работает, если им пользоваться  :Wink:  Что-ж, отлично, проблема не в этом.

Пробуй тоже сделать с baselayout'ом...

----------

## devol

хочу огорчить - отстой! не помогло, конфиги все прочекил, сравнил с теми, что на работающей тачке - короче я вообще хз %((

----------

## viy

Едем дальше --- что `set`говорит? Только полностью. А заодно и emerge --info. С обеих машин.

----------

## devol

Чтобы тут не загрязнять вывод, даю ссылки...

работающая тачка:

emerge --info

set

другая тачка:

emerge --info

set

----------

## viy

На "bad" машине есть переменная:

```
INPUTRC=/etc/inputrc
```

Ты руками ее экспортировал? Попробуй убрать --- unset, да еще найти место, где она экспортируется скриптами, если таки скриптами.

----------

## devol

это не помогло - нашел еще одну тачку с точно такой же установленной переменной, на которой все воркает:

вот че у него стоит:

emerge --info

set

----------

## viy

Блин, все похоже, что-то уже теряюсь...

А есть файлики ~/.inputrc на хорошей и, особенно, на плохой машинах?

И запость для сравнения /etc/inputrc. Если они не одинаковы...

----------

## devol

~/.inpurc нигде нету

а /etc/inputrc вот 3и штуки:

inpurc_bad.txt

inpurc_good_1.txt

inpurc_good_2.txt

----------

## viy

Ты правильно смотрел, нужен ~/.inputrc.

Эх, последняя попытка: ты давно делал 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

А?

----------

## devol

сделал вот еще разок сейчас - н е  п о м о г л о %))))) похоже тут вообще хз что =)

----------

## viy

Так, а что `emerge -pv ncurses` говорит?

С настройками терминалов не баловался?  :Very Happy: 

Еще.

Ты можешь физически подойти к тачке, и посмотреть --- будет глюк или нет. Так же попробуй какой-нить другой клиент, типа NetTerm или еще что.

----------

## devol

Это глюк независящий от клиента - он и на локальной тачке такой же самый! а на счет ncurses  - то там только юникод везде подрублен и все

----------

## viy

Хм...

Ты давно систему поставил? Глюк с самого начала появился?

----------

## devol

поставил 10/08/2004 10:15pm

глюк насколько помню с самого начала наблюадлся....

----------

## viy

Как ставил, из какого stage'а? Расскажи подробнее.

Если не жалко, запость линк на /var/log/emerge.log, если он у тебя не порезанный еще, малехо времени уже прошло...

----------

## devol

ставил из 3ьего стейджа на обеих тачках, чтоб слишком долго не ждать - но потом все пакеты пересобирал с помощью опции emerge -e

вот лог:

emerge.log

----------

## viy

Эх...

Все, что могу посоветовать

```
emerge ncurses

emerge readline

emerge bash
```

Если не поможет, то я пас...

----------

## devol

делал - не помогло

СПАСИБА за помошь!!!!

----------

